
Notational Velocity - sabalaba
http://notational.net/
======
reefab
I used Notational Velocity but I switched a couple of years ago to one of its
forks: nvALT:

[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

Which adds a lot of very useful features, I can heavily recommend it.

~~~
lingben
dumb Q: is this for apple OS only?

~~~
reefab
Yes, but it stores the actual notes as txt files in a directory so you can use
other software alongside it in a multi platform environment.

~~~
lingben
Thanks, so is there a windows equivalent?

~~~
thepoch
Closest equivalent I've found and use is ResophNotes
([http://resoph.com/](http://resoph.com/)). Works well with nvALT.

------
zrail
If you live inside emacs like I do there's a great mode named Deft[1] that
emulates the important parts of NV, written by Jason Blevins who also wrote
Markdown Mode. It's great for editing my personal wiki[2].

[1]: [http://jblevins.org/projects/deft/](http://jblevins.org/projects/deft/)

[2]: [http://www.petekeen.com/git-backed-personal-markdown-
wiki](http://www.petekeen.com/git-backed-personal-markdown-wiki)

~~~
jbp
And Org-mode

~~~
pronoiac
I found the various NV apps to be far quicker to pick up and use than Org-
mode, though YMMV.

------
AdamGibbins
There's a (imo) superior fork called nvALT:
[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

~~~
erifneerg
I just posted its same link. Brett Terpstra makes so many amazing little
script.

------
wwwtyro
Here's a cross-platform opensource clone:
[https://github.com/cpbotha/nvpy](https://github.com/cpbotha/nvpy)

~~~
muyuu
How does it compare? do you use it?

------
pronoiac
Simplenote is an iOS app that syncs with this. It's a joy to use.

[http://simplenote.com/](http://simplenote.com/)

------
pavs
What are some good use case for this app? I have downloaded it couple of years
back, but didn't find any use of it.

~~~
taude
I don't read much on the interent without taking notes on it. I have contexts
of knowledge groupings that I maintain over time. NV makes is really quick
(cmd-m) brings the window to focus, and I start typing to search for existing
files, or I (cmd-l) and create a new file.

I was an evernote user, but i like the plain text storage, the DropBox
syncing, and the abity to access my files from my phone/iPad. I use FlickNote
on my Android phone to reference the documents.

Some of my favorite things I store: 1) Business words/term I'm not familiar
with 2) Marketing/industry buzzwords 3) I have files on different technologies
where I link to different articles, short summaries of things I've learned in
articles, etc...

In short, I use it almost like a custom/manual index of my internet.

Edit: I use nvALT, btw. Just realized my comment might be out of context of
this.

~~~
taude
One other tip that I use all the time: I have cmd-shift-e bound to open MOU
markdown editor for those notes that will eventually need formatting (things
like documentation, blog posts, etc.)

------
csense
Based on the name, I was sure this was going to be an academic paper (or maybe
a mathematician's blog musings) on the rate at which "standard" mathematical
notation changes over time, with interesting historical examples and analysis
of current trends, maybe with a specific mention of the Tau Manifesto.

------
Ixiaus
Emacs + org-mode + remember/capture does all of this and _much more_. The
system is very powerful and because I synchronize my calendar with org-mode I
can also quickly capture TODOs, EVENTs, notes, bookmarks, ideas, TOREADs,
journal entries, etc...

Plus you then have all of the amazing tools in Emacs at your disposal :)
Custom Agenda views is one of my favorite pieces about org-mode; linking to
other org files, the list of amazing things in this software can go on for
quite some time.

------
crash6565
And if you're looking for something browser-based, I've been using a chrome
extension called syncpad, for about a year now. Does the job.

------
scotty79
I was hoping that Notational Velocity is a measurement and method that could
quantify how good given notation is for given family of problems.

------
rememberlenny
I love this application. I use it everyday.

------
rats
I have used NV, but switched to Nottingham. Syncs with Simplenote, supports
Dropbox, less buggy.

------
es20641
Thanks for posting this, I've been searching for a great not app for quite a
while.

